# These lulls eat me up...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Weather has canceled school (I teach) three days in a row and I just sit at home...emotions running wild with not much to keep me occupied...wife was suppose to come out and spend time today but didn't call until late just to cancel her visit...

the boy and I are bored to know end, I lonely and just wish my wife was here...guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe pursuing some interests of your own would ease some of the stress in your relationship. A woman likes to have a man who can keep themselves occupied. Try not to play the sad, abandoned man, tell her, that's ok, you have things to do. Learn more about your son and his interests, get a hobby together. Invite her to join, but don't make it neccessary.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

There are plenty of things to keep me busy...I've got 10 acres here and another 100 down in the Ozarks to keep my busy...boys and I like to be outside anytime we can be...they are my best friends besides my wife...just weather and motivation keeping me down right now...

and my wife will never see me playing the sad, abandoned man...she already knows she has a hold on me and I'm playing by her timeline...won't give her anymore power...

And yes, my wife and I most certainly need to find interest to share...mostly her interest in me again!


----------

